# SPF Free foundation



## miss_bailey (Sep 14, 2009)

Im looking for a good medium coverage foundation that doesn't have SPF in it. SPF makes me look like a ghost in photos so I just want something without SPF for night time. MUFE is not readily available to me so if you could not recommend that it would be really great!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 14, 2009)

MAC Face & Body foundation is SPF free I guess and gives a natural coverage.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 14, 2009)

I actually apply a little of mac's studio tech (full coverage) foundation over my cheeks, forehead, and chin... to cover any redness and pores.  Then i go over my whole face with mac's face and body foundation.


----------



## mdjmsj (Sep 14, 2009)

My all time favorite is Sally Hansen Inspired by Carmindy-probably not available in Australia but it's so good that you should consider getting a CIP-It is a DS but probably my all time favorite liquid foundation ever. No SPF, so it photographs beautifully, and it looks like 'real skin' but with ample redness/pore coverage. It only retails for like 13USD too!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 14, 2009)

Try NARS.


----------



## xphoenix06 (Sep 16, 2009)

Face and body foundation has no spf and isn't oil-based, it goes on pretty sheer.  The MAs at the MAC I go to said that even though it goes on sheer you can build it to medium coverage w/out it looking caked up.  Hope that helps


----------



## maddii (Oct 30, 2010)

Just bumping this up... I live in Australia and MUFE's HD foundation is very hard to come by, that and I can't buy it from Sephora. Can anyone recommend a foundation without SPF?


----------



## *K_87* (Oct 31, 2010)

MAC studio tech. Gives medium coverage but can be built to full.


----------



## Zephyra (Oct 31, 2010)

I like Face Atelier's Ultra Foundation.  I mix it with my moisturizer on the back of my hand to sheer it down; it's versatile in terms of coverage.  It is silicone-based.  Not sure if you can get it in Australia, though.


----------



## rrx2wm (Nov 4, 2010)

Nars Sheer Glow doesn't have SPF. I got colour matched at Mecca and then ordered it online (it works out to be half the price!)


----------

